# Star's Count-Down Thread!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, yes, YES!!! :leap: Star's due-date is not very far away!!!!!!!!!!!

*Bred To:* Cob Cottage King Arthur

Picture:
[attachment=1:3mqjci2y]buckling from last year.JPG[/attachment:3mqjci2y]

*Herself*(not the best pic, she was NOT behaving!!)
[attachment=0:3mqjci2y]star.JPG[/attachment:3mqjci2y]

She's due on March 2nt!! I'm thinking twins!!! Please think pink for me!!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thinking pink!!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, Skyla!!! :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup: no problem!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Always thinking pink for you Ariella! Go Star! Give us twin doelings!
Any pics of her showing her baby bump and udder?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thinking pinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpink for you!!!!! Hope she has an easy delivery :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a girl due March 4 so we can sit up together....lol..... happy kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

mistydaiz said:


> Always thinking pink for you Ariella! Go Star! Give us twin doelings!
> Any pics of her showing her baby bump and udder?


No baby bump yet!! But she dos have HUGE udder. And boy, oh, boy is it SOCKED ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Her fore-udder is the best I have EVER seen!!!!!!
When she first started forming an udder, I was like,* "OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

Yeah thats what I'm thinking too!!!!!!!!!!!! Go PIIIIIIIIINNNNKKKK!!!!!!! :wahoo: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

OK, Ariella, now you HAVE to give us side and back viewing pics of her udder!!! And of her belly too!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

mistydaiz said:


> OK, Ariella, now you HAVE to give us side and back viewing pics of her udder!!! And of her belly too!!


 :laugh: Lol!! I PROMISE to get you guys some in the morning!!!!! Yes, that's right. PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thinking pink!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Good luck!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you so much, Ariella! Looking forward to it! Check up my updates on Catydid's countdown thread! New pics!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

mistydaiz said:


> Thank you so much, Ariella! Looking forward to it! Check up my updates on Catydid's countdown thread! New pics!!


Just did!!!!! :hi5:

It's FREEZING cold today and I REALLY don't want to take pics.....Could *I PLEASE WAIT UNTIL TOMOROW??? PRETTY PLEASE, WITH A CHERRY ON TOP??????????*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Freezing cold? It's a lot warmer now, it's like in the 60s-70s right now outside.
But, I guess if it's FREEZING COLD, you could do it tomorrow..


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's the pics!!!! :clap: It warmed up, so went ahead and took them. :wink:

[attachment=0:2z9k1s2t]Tgs (3).JPG[/attachment:2z9k1s2t]
[attachment=1:2z9k1s2t]TGS (1).JPG[/attachment:2z9k1s2t]
[attachment=2:2z9k1s2t]TGS (3).JPG[/attachment:2z9k1s2t]
[attachment=3:2z9k1s2t]TGS (2).JPG[/attachment:2z9k1s2t]
[attachment=4:2z9k1s2t]TGS (1).JPG[/attachment:2z9k1s2t]

I'm SUPER SUPER excited to see how her udder turns out!!!  I can't wait!!!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ariella!!!!
Wow! She's grown and her color has changed big time!
Is her udder lopsided? The other half still has to catch up. 
I say twins, a buck and a doe.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

She was laying down, so it was lopsided. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is coming along nicely... :thumb:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks., everyone!!! :hi5:  :hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Star's Count-Down Thread! ***Only THREE more Days!!!!!!*

Yay!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: Only three more days until her due date!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo:

*GO PINK!!!!!!!!!!* :kidred: : :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I say twin does or one BIG buck!! 
Her coloring in her front quarters looks like gray agouti, like the Pygmy agouti. Just like her grandma!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

mistydaiz said:


> I say twin does or one BIG buck!!
> Her coloring in her front quarters looks like gray agouti, like the Pygmy agouti. Just like her grandma!


Yeah, she does look a lot like Johari. (Her paternal dam)

I'll be praying that she has twins...If she doesn't...well, she is in trouble!!!! ray: ray:

BUCK!!??!! You are hoping for a BUCK!!??!! :shocked: :shocked: You are CRAZY!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

Just joking!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I would never wish a buck on anyone, unless they wanted one! 
I just said one big buck because if she's only carrying one, then it's got to be a buck. She's too big for a single doe, IMO.
But now, I think twins for sure.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

mistydaiz said:


> I would never wish a buck on anyone, unless they wanted one!
> I just said one big buck because if she's only carrying one, then it's got to be a buck. She's too big for a single doe, IMO.
> But now, I think twins for sure.


LOL!!! Yeah that ALWAYS happens if the are FF, and they have a single.....ARRRG :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Yup. Elsie had Pepito,my wether, as a FF. And I once had a Cou Clair Alpine doe named Joy, and she had a buck as a FF.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

mistydaiz said:


> Yup. Elsie had Pepito,my wether, as a FF. And I once had a Cou Clair Alpine doe named Joy, and she had a buck as a FF.


It's all to true.....I HATE boys!!!! :GAAH: :laugh:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, but if we never had boys, we wouldn't have kids!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

True!!! But maybe not so many......


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:clap: Tomorow's her due-date!!!!!! :kidred: :stars: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy, Healthy kidding! thinking pink! :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

ARRRRG!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's one day AFTER her due date, and NOTHING!!!!! :GAAH: :GAAH: :hair: JUST HAVE YOUR KIDS ALREADY, STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hair: :hair:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel the exact same way with Catydid, Ariella.

:angry: :veryangry: :shrug: :hair: :GAAH: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If Cherry kidded three days past her due date, then maybe both Star and Catydid will kid late also...

Except Catydid is already three days past her due date.
I don't think she'll kid today, since I could still feel her kids kick on her right side and also in front of her udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:veryangry: :veryangry: I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: PLEASE, Star....Pretty please with a cherry on top???? :? :whatgoat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Any babies yet?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Not that I know of!!!!! She was NOT in labor this morning, and I'm HOPING she doesn't have her kids today, as we are all gone to visit family.

I COMMAND YOU, STAR-*DO NOT* HAVE YOUR KIDS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe you will come home to kids :shrug: :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I BET I WILL!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: I REALLY need to be there, because we have a VERY annoying dog, and as she's a FF, I'm afraid she won't know what to do! :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: I am sure she will be fine!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :hug: I am sure she will be fine!


 I hope so..... :hug: Thanks...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Star Kidded!!!! TWIN GIRLS!!!!!!*

:wahoo: :wahoo: YAY!!!!!! When we came home, Star had two :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TWIN GIRLS!!! OH, YEAH!!!!! That is GREAT Star!! In fact, it even makes up for kidding while we were gone!!

Pictures coming soon!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh....Yes...I forgot to say that this is the coloring of them.  

Cou Blanc Doeling: Now named "Moonshine."

Cou Clair/Chammoisee Doeling: Now named "Setting Sun."

I will post pics soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

That's GREAT!!!! 
That means Catydid is VERY close!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Se waht did I tell you?!?!? :laugh:

lol! Congrats on you new doelings!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!Can't wait for pics


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Star's Kidded!!! ***PICTURES OF KIDS*****

Okay, I have pics!!! FINALLY!!!! :laugh:

Cob Cottage Moonshine, or Moon:
[attachment=4:1v2a8yp5]Moonshine.JPG[/attachment:1v2a8yp5]
[attachment=3:1v2a8yp5]Moonshine (5).JPG[/attachment:1v2a8yp5]

Cob Cottage Setting Sun, or Sunny:
[attachment=2:1v2a8yp5]Sunnie pics (1).JPG[/attachment:1v2a8yp5]
[attachment=1:1v2a8yp5]Sunnie pics (2).JPG[/attachment:1v2a8yp5]
[attachment=0:1v2a8yp5]Sunnie pics (3).JPG[/attachment:1v2a8yp5]

Enjoy them!!!!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!!! I love baby Alpines' dished faces!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

mistydaiz said:


> Adorable!!! I love baby Alpines' dished faces!


Me, too!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute...cute.... :hi5:


----------

